# Removals / Moving company



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello Everyone, happy Christmas! Can anyone recommend a removal company - UK to Portugal? I have mostly boxes.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Sky Annie if you use the SEARCH button above and type in as you would in Google...... make sure you choose the Portuguese forum on the country drop down menu.it would also. E good to know what area you are moving to


----------



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks. Location is not confirmed. I am still looking!


----------



## Pennyqss (Dec 7, 2015)

Use algarve removals if moving to algarve...,


----------

